# little people sets recalled for lead paint?



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I saw this on another thread.. is it true? which ones are recalled?







:


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

According to the Fisher Price website, there are no Little People lead paint recalls. The recent lead paint recalls they list are for Dora and Sesame Street items, so you may want to check out the list if you have any of those. Here's the website: http://www.fisher-price.com/us/default.asp


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

I think the other poster was just expressing concern because the Little People sets are reportedly made in China. But I haven't seen anything about a recall, and I looked, because my daughter has a LOT of Little People!


----------



## ksera05 (Apr 14, 2006)

The Little People Animal Sounds farm is recalled for a loose screw, but none of them are recalled for lead paint.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

I put all of our little people into a bin to get rid of... I'm just not comfortable with them going into my 18mo son's mouth.. afaik, the paint that china uses could be lead one day, fine the next, lead for a few weeks, fine for a few days.. etc. no amount of testing is going to find every toy that has been contaminated in the time that china has been manufacturing questionable toys.

If you are not comfortable, get rid of them. Better safe than sorry, unfortunately.


----------

